# What's the name of your betta's thread



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought this would be a fun thread. You don't have to say why but sometimes the reason can be interesting. I will start.

Boys: I have Galileo, Zues, Mr. Spock (Blue crowntail with small ears), Sugarplum (purple & white halfmoon) Curly (crowntail that had curls in his crown when I got him), Fiero (Red Veiltail-means fire in Spanish) Perseus, Monet, Jasper, Zephyr, Ollie, Zippy-zoo. Solomon, Erickson (his crown is really spiky makes me think of a viking), Apatchee.(He has a purple patchwork) 

Girls; Cupie, Clarice, Ruby, Angele (EE with white "wings"),Bianca, Suli, Daphne, Dahlia, Sienna, Ariel, Azuli, Lady Chablis, Penny, Itty-bitty, I have more girls but they look alike so I have not named them.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

*MALES*
Batman - black orchid CT 
Jonesy - cambodian CT (from Pirates of the Caribbean)
Sebastian - marble balloon CT
Darth Vadar - black orchid CT (cause he's black)

*FEMALES*
Cherri - cambodian CT
BG - cambodian CT (don't know whether boy or girl so got BG)
Emerald - turquoise CT
Jewel - marble CT
Ivory - white/blue CT
Dory - blue/red CT
Gemma - blue/yellow CT (think she's a MG?)
Skye - blue CT
Ruby - red CT


----------



## Zitha (Sep 10, 2013)

My red male vailtail is named Shanks<3
He is named after a character fram the "One Piece" manga, a pirate most known as Red-Haired Shanks. I'm not going into details her, to avoid spoilers, but this is one of my favorite characters and his apperance and nature fits my betta ^^


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*My Boys! :mrgreen:*

*Peanut - Royal Blue/Purple Veiltail *
*Button - Royal Blue Veiltail *
*Piglet - Royal Blue/Black Veiltail *
*Mako - Dark Red/Green/Blue Plakat *


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

C6H12O63.14
r


----------



## NadegeT (Oct 4, 2013)

I named my veil tail betta Todd. No particular reason for it, I just thought it suited his cute grumpy face!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

*MALES:*
Daniel - turquoise(?) HM (probably rosetail, but he's a tailbiter so I guess I'll never know for sure.)
Gallifrey - platinum DeT


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention Viola who is a white VT with purple fins. (many of the the viola flowers have purple in them)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Boys:
Zues- salmon & red HMDT (halfmoon delta tail)
Hercules- pink & purple VT (veil tail)
Apollo- blue HM (halfmoon)

Girls:
Athena- red & turquois iridensence VT (veiltail) 

I WANT MORE!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Igneel*-red and brown veiltail male

*Ellis*-blue EE Plakat male

*Indigo-*was a blue veiltail male with a red wash


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> *Igneel*-red and brown veiltail male
> *Igneel must be a popular name in the UK I've seen other Igneel bettas** from member's in the UK and also Australia. What is the meaning of the name?*


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

rickey said:


> C6H12O63.14 r


 :lol:

Are you a betta breeder?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> *Igneel*Igneel must be a popular name in the UK I've seen other Igneel bettas[/COLOR][/B]* from member's in the UK and also Australia. What is the meaning of the name?*


Igneel is a fire dragon from the anime Fairy Tail. I imagine it comes from the Latin word for fire _ignis._



My current bettas:

Aru - turquoise VT female
Dantalion - copper HMDT male
Ryu - pink CT male
Bartimaeus - copper CT male
Smile - blue marble HMDT male
Calcifer - orange CR male
Sherlock - multicoloured CT male
Phoenix - red butterfly VT male
Moo-stash - fancy marble dragon scale HMDT male
Sena - fancy marble dragon scale HMPK female
Raijin - koi marble HMPK male
Mizuchi - black dragon HMPK male 
Viserion - blue grizzle HMDTPK male


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> :lol:
> 
> Are you a betta breeder?


I'm a Fancy Goldfish (all AA and A grade) breeder. Want me to send you the Winter video catalog that will go out in November.

R


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Igneel is a fire dragon from the anime Fairy Tail. I imagine it comes from the Latin word for fire _ignis._



yep you named him for me it suits him well because he has a fiery personality.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm glad you like it. 


With our bettas' names, I started with an "obscure" mythology/dragon/angel and demons theme, and then devolved into whatever came to mind lol. Any one else had a theme when naming their fish?


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

My current boys: 
Sherlock White half-moon
Bruce Multicolored Half-moon
Vladimir Red (used to be a butterfly color pattern) Veil tail
Sammie pastel green double tail halfmoon

My boys who have passed on but linger in my heart:
Tiberius multicolored Veil tail
Eugene multicolored crowntail
Jasper multicolored dragon delta
Mackerelmore red crowntail


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Fenghuang said:


> Igneel is a fire dragon from the anime Fairy Tail. I imagine it comes from the Latin word for fire _ignis._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome names! There's one in particular I obviously love  lol. I feel the need to name my next one Watson


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Kiedis - blue/pink male VT, no points for guessing who I named him after!

I think I'll continue my theme for any future betta I acquire. I like the sound of Jagger, Bowie, Vedder, Morrison etc. My family has already had pets called Hendrix and Cobain so they are out!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well here goes:

Boys (Past and Present)
Gallifrey, Scorch, Stony, Rembrandt, Ditto, Piebald, Aero, Mercury, Jarvis, Gambit, Steve, Tony, Hawkeye

Females (Past and Present)
Mystique, Cherry, Pineapple, Little Blue, Aurora, Stardust, Phoenix, Raven, Matisse, Silhouette, Shadowcat, Lady Deathstrike, Emma Frost, Jewel, Amara, Princess Mononoke, Selkie, Asteroth

....I think that's it lol Most of my fishes names came from Marvel names and a few were just ones that hit me like Jewel, Little Blue, Piebald. And other's are artists: Rembrandt and Matisse. Gallifrey from DW of course. So lots of Fandom stuff :-D


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the marvel themed names lilnaugrim, my Bruce is Bruce as in Bruce banner. He is such a little guy with such a big attitude I thought it appropriate.
But a few of mine are fandom related, such as Tiberius (as in Captain James Tiberius Kirk), Sherlock, and Sammie (Sam Winchester).


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

My boys:
Loki - white and green HM(named after The Avengers)
Stitch - black and brown HM(named after Lilo and Stitch)
Tiger - yellow and purple HM ( no reason)
Blue - royal blue with white tips VT (he's blue )
Flame - red and blue Unknown (no reason)
Snow - white HM (He's white)
Chance - red and blue VT (He had no tail in the petstore so I gave him a Chance )
I have a red baby VT and a red and blue DT that I don't have names for


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Elvette's Loki made me want to tell you guys about my lutino oscar, Thor! Lol I wish I had a big enough tank for two and I'd get a tiger oscar and name him Loki. Unfortunately I only have a 75 gal so Thor gets to live by himself lol.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Boys: Xenos (blue & white HM)
Free Willy (multicolor HM)
Reggie (bluish/purple/grey EEPK)

Babies: Houdini & Owen


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel all alone with my single Betta o3o'

Earl - Male red Crowntail - sometimes called mr. Bubblebutt when he's being a jerk. XD
Riley- Aquatic snail (I wanted to add her..)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Mojo Jojo, a yellow green and black crown tail (name is from the powerpuff girls) hehe

Aku, a blue and black elephant ear Plakat, (name form samurai Jack) 

Shnitzel. a golden Mystery snail (name from Chower)

Zorak, a mystery snail (name from space ghost)

see the pattern of names? they are all from cartoon network names. XD

Aww don't worry AnimaLov3, I only have two. I just had to add in my snails. LOL


----------



## Zitha (Sep 10, 2013)

I only have one betta, and he's named from a manga about pirets, if/when I get more bettas I gues I'll find more god names from the same manga


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

My single boy.

Kasper: Royal Blue Marble (he started out looking like a spotty Pastel) Double-Tail Half-Moon Male.


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

My boys:
Red HM, Lucifer
Red CT, Sheeran
Blue/Yellow VT, Apollo
Black CT, Storm.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't feel alone with your single betta's! Each one is great!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Raven or Big Boy: Red/black/ marble dragon HM plakat 
Frost: Light green/white grizzle dragon HM plakat
Sol: Yellow/golden Super Delta 
Ash: Copper doubletail
Phoenix: Cambo/multi VT
Palila: Wild coloured doubletail plakat female


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mardi: red/teal/blue over half moon male 
Mason: steel blue half moon plakat crowntail elephant eat male
Maddux: copper red dragon with a white body half moon plakat male
Mercedes: she changes colors everyday day and she's a half moon I think. Female


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't remember if I posted in this already, but I have a girl named Pisces + a boy named Oz.


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

The Guys-
*Montego Bay*-Dark Blue w/red-VT
*Blue Bayou*- White, marble, teal HMDT
*Tang*-Orange VT
*Cobb*- Yellow pineapple VT
*Claudius*-Red Blue dragon scale (tail bitter HM?)
*Gumdrop*-Purple VT (still all clamped up)
*King MacArthur*- Blue, green, red King
*Creamsicle*-Orange white DT (can dragonscale be white on orange? Because that's what he looks like)
*Cash*-Black, Red HM
*Templeton*-Multi colored, VT (just got him and he's changing colors)

The Gals-
*Queen Isabella*-VT red and goldish
*Zippa*- VT red and blue
*Blu Angel*- CT Dark blue
*Troopa*- clear with lite red fins (she's a baby and still changing)

SIP-
*Range Ryder*-Dark Red Blue VT
*Walace*-Teal red VT
*Donovan*- Blue w/white HMEE

That's It!
I need to update my signature. I have to post pics so folks can help me identify tails and colors correctly.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mr marbles - hmpk green marble 
Trouble - hmpk blue marble.
Rosie - hmpk big ear salamander
Nemo- hmpk big ear rescue dragon. 
Redy- my daughters fish she named it. A hm .
The babies- my 100+ fry hmpk .

I have a new male on the way. Needs a name.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

The current fishies:
Maggie- blue and red VT female
Patriot- red, white, and purplish blue DeT male

SIP:
Dirk- silver and red VT male
Picasso- red and blue VT male
Rubin- red VT male

As you've probably noticed, I have/had many VTs. It's an obsession. :lol:


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

My boys are:
Hank - a pink and white dragonscale plakat
Zero- Halfmoon double tail cellophane betta
Moonshine: Black, blue and green veil tail
Inferno: Orange Veil Tail
Ronin: Fuschia and purple veil tail
Dread Pirate Roberts Black and white Delta tail

My girls are named but I can't tell most of them apart.
The three I can always tell are
Scootaloo: brown and red halfmoon
Apple Jack: Orange Veil tail
Pinkie Pie: Pink cambodian veil tail


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

DTEE Male - Mr. Fluffy Fish
VT Female - Little Fish


----------



## Batgirl222 (Sep 23, 2013)

Current boys:
Mowgli - black/teal/blue/white butterfly DT (The Jungle Book)
Bageera - black/green/goldish DT (The Jungle Book)
Sparky - blue and yellow VT (Frankenweenie)
Zero - white and pinkish VT (Nightmare Before Christmas)

Recently passed boys:
Bane(steel blue VT), Joker(multicolor VT), Juarhelo(multicolor VT), Zero(the 1st, white delta), Burton(black,red,blue CT), Crosby(yellow VT). VTs are my addiction lol.


----------

